# What is it about hotel sex?



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

What is it about hotel sex that makes us get all freaky?

My BF is LD and every time we go to a hotel (which isn't all that often but that may change lol) he gets FAH-REAKY! I love it! It's like my dream sexual partner has appeared before my eyes. He does all the things I've asked him to do over the course of our relationship; 3 years' worth of asking.

I've asked him and he replied with, I don't know. 

I'm not complaining, but I don't get it. :scratchhead:


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

New environment?

New bed?

Different ambient?

All the movies we think about where sexy times happens in the hotels?

Role play?

I think the idea of sex in a hotel can be sexy. But then I also sometimes think of how many other people fcked on that bed and all the DNA spattered about and I am a germaphobe and I start to feel gross. :rofl:


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Jellybeans said:


> New environment?
> 
> New bed?
> 
> ...


Ha! You sound like me. Hotel comforters and carpets gross me out!


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Haha! I bring my own pillows and comforter. And I immediately strip the comforter from the bed. And I don't drink from the glasses.If there's more I should know, DON'T TELL ME!


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

lucy999 said:


> Haha! I bring my own pillows and comforter. And I immediately strip the comforter from the bed. And I don't drink from the glasses.If there's more I should know, DON'T TELL ME!


Bed Bug Registry—Check Apartments and Hotels Across North America

And yes, they only rinse the glasses out! They are not cleaned/sanitized!


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

lucy999 said:


> What is it about hotel sex that makes us get all freaky?
> 
> My BF is LD and every time we go to a hotel (which isn't all that often but that may change lol) he gets FAH-REAKY! I love it! It's like my dream sexual partner has appeared before my eyes. He does all the things I've asked him to do over the course of our relationship; 3 years' worth of asking.
> 
> ...


Ah Yes, hotel sex!
We do this every two months, till I die or can't.
Few reasons I can think of:

1. Kids are not there
2. Wine is involved
3. Hot tub is involved
4. Calendar is free. In other words, we don't have to be anywhere
5. Room service
6. Mini bar
7. New envioronment
8. Can be as loud as you want to be
9. Good food is involved
10. Past experience dictates future experience. Good hotel sex begets better hotel sex
11. No cleaning to do
12. "Do not disturb" sign

Basically, a nice hotel is a recipe for good sex. Thank God for hotels. 

I'm thinking of making my own door sign that reads "please do not be alarmed if you hear screaming"


----------



## primavera (Sep 4, 2014)

UMP said:


> 8. Can be as loud as you want to be


...unless you have a partner who (like mine) is more self-conscious in a hotel than at home because he's embarrassed about facing the other guests at breakfast...

Just as well we don't have kids and the walls of his house are thick!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mitchell (May 19, 2014)

My normally reserved and low-libido wife becomes horny as can be whenever we stay in a hotel. Last time we got away to a lovely, local resort hotel. My wife attacked me right after we got into our room, and we barely made it out of the room for a few hours the entire weekend. She didn't even want to go out for dinner and just ordered in room service. The sex was hot and went on for hours at a time.

I was exhausted when I came back to our home. Who knows when we will have sex again? I'm thinking of building a hotel room in my own house!!


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

mitchell said:


> My normally reserved and low-libido wife becomes horny as can be whenever we stay in a hotel. Last time we got away to a lovely, local resort hotel. My wife attacked me right after we got into our room, and we barely made it out of the room for a few hours the entire weekend. She didn't even want to go out for dinner and just ordered in room service. The sex was hot and went on for hours at a time.
> 
> I was exhausted when I came back to our home. Who knows when we will have sex again? I'm thinking of building a hotel room in my own house!!


WOW!
That's extensive.
How is she in "normal" every day life, regarding sex?
In other words, how big is the difference between hotel sex and normal sex at home?

If she is THAT horny at a hotel, it can't be THAT bad at home?


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Why don't you move to a hotel, lucy? Then he'll be FREAKY all the time!!

:smthumbup:

D )


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Oh girl trust me I've thought about it!!!


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

lucy999 said:


> Oh girl trust me I've thought about it!!!


Lucy, 
I'll ask you the same question I asked Mitchell, 
Is there that big a difference between hotel sex and at home sex?
My wife is also a freak in hotels, but if I had to rate the sex on a scale of 1 - 10 I would say at home sex is on average an 8 and the hotel sex is between 9 and 10.

If your scale reads at home a 2 and hotel a 9, I would say that the home sex has a GREAT possibility to reach a higher level without doing too much work. I think. Seems logical to me.


----------



## mitchell (May 19, 2014)

UMP said:


> WOW!
> That's extensive.
> How is she in "normal" every day life, regarding sex?
> In other words, how big is the difference between hotel sex and normal sex at home?
> ...


After 27 years of marriage, I've been unable to figure this out.

Our normal pattern is once or twice a week. I typically initiate. It's been this way since we've been together.

Sex is pretty vanilla at home. One or two positions. She does not let me go down on her or even touch her down there when we're at home.

All bets are off when we go to a hotel. She's like a different woman. Very hot and sexy with no inhibitions. She will even start on me while in the elevator going up to our room.

Once in the hotel room, she wants it multiple times many different ways. She pleads for me to go down on her and keeps me there for several orgasms. The sex is amazing and endless. We're both pretty spent after several hours. We usually grab a quick bite and then head back to the room for lots more.

We've even done role play at hotels where we pretend I pick her up at the hotel bar and bring her back to my room. Hot!!!

Sadly, we only are able to get away every 3-4 months. I just can't figure out what it is about hotels that charges her up. I've brought home the "do not disturb" door sign and tried that out but it didn't help.


----------



## bubba29 (Feb 29, 2012)

i think the stress of life is gone when staying at a hotel. especially for a house wife who is responsible for kids, laundry, cleaning, and meals. the weight of those responsibilities are gone and they feel free. there is also the factor of being in an environment where they don't care what people think about them. if it is a vacation, there is also the break from one's job that makes some feel free.

all that adds up to horniness and lowering of inhibitions.


----------



## WonkyNinja (Feb 28, 2013)

lucy999 said:


> What is it about hotel sex that makes us get all freaky?
> 
> My BF is LD and every time we go to a hotel (which isn't all that often but that may change lol) he gets FAH-REAKY! I love it! It's like my dream sexual partner has appeared before my eyes. He does all the things I've asked him to do over the course of our relationship; 3 years' worth of asking.
> 
> ...


I don't get it either. When I check in the receptionist always looks disgusted and says "No" and apparently that's not what room service is there for.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

I like the hotels...you can be as loud as you want and the guests tend to not complain
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

mitchell said:


> After 27 years of marriage, I've been unable to figure this out.
> 
> Our normal pattern is once or twice a week. I typically initiate. It's been this way since we've been together.
> 
> ...


I think you have an opportunity here! Figure out what is stressing her out or what is causing the great difference.
Perhaps you need to change locations in your house.
Perhaps you need to get the kids out or something. Think about it. You have a well of oil that just needs to be tapped. Think "fraking"


----------



## mitchell (May 19, 2014)

UMP said:


> I think you have an opportunity here! Figure out what is stressing her out or what is causing the great difference.
> Perhaps you need to change locations in your house.
> Perhaps you need to get the kids out or something. Think about it. You have a well of oil that just needs to be tapped. Think "fraking"


It's not like we haven't discussed this over the years.

I think she's just got too many things on her mind when we are at home. Constant visual reminders of tasks she needs to tend to (mail, kids, cleaning, etc...) that all occupy her mind and leave her with low libido.

Once we are out of that home zone in a hotel, she must feel liberated and uninhibited. There's almost a sense of urgency like she needs to satisfy urges that have been pent up.

We need to go away more often. If only I could find more reliable sitters we could employ for regular overnight stays.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

UMP said:


> Lucy,
> I'll ask you the same question I asked Mitchell,
> Is there that big a difference between hotel sex and at home sex?
> My wife is also a freak in hotels, but if I had to rate the sex on a scale of 1 - 10 I would say at home sex is on average an 8 and the hotel sex is between 9 and 10.
> ...


HUGE and I mean HUGE difference. You guessed my scale correctly. It's just quite odd to me. We don't have children at home, sure, we have stressful lives, but it's plenty manageable.

I wish I knew the difference.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

lucy999 said:


> HUGE and I mean HUGE difference. You guessed my scale correctly. It's just quite odd to me. We don't have children at home, sure, we have stressful lives, but it's plenty manageable.
> 
> I wish I knew the difference.


It is VERY odd. I would try to figure out why the difference. I guess everyone likes "new" things. Perhaps the "new" environment helps. Like Mitchel said, "home" has all these obligations and stress attached to it. A hotel is like a free for all one night stand with no strings attached. However, just like Lila said, hotels are no big deal to her because she goes on business trips all the time.

Variety is the spice of life, I guess.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

primavera said:


> ...unless you have a partner who (like mine) is more self-conscious in a hotel than at home because he's embarrassed about facing the other guests at breakfast...
> 
> Just as well we don't have kids and the walls of his house are thick!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree:

I'm not much for hotel sex, and neither is husband. 

Vacation or hotels are nearly a death sentence for the sex life.


----------



## mitchell (May 19, 2014)

TheCuriousWife said:


> :iagree:
> 
> I'm not much for hotel sex, and neither is husband.
> 
> Vacation or hotels are nearly a death sentence for the sex life.


I understand he is LD, but why are things even worse in a hotel??


----------



## ILoveSparkles (Oct 28, 2013)

The Cosmopolitan in Las Vegas embraces hotel sex

---


----------



## Alrighty then (Apr 29, 2015)

There is a bed and variety. 

The bed suggests naughty. 

Variety adds the spice.

There also might be some taboo deep down in there somewhere having sex somewhere other than home. 

I wonder if any of you other freaks would be freaky in a rental car also. I know my wife and I get freaky in them also but seldom our own.


----------



## WonkyNinja (Feb 28, 2013)

> I wonder if any of you other freaks would be freaky in a rental car also. I know my wife and I get freaky in them also but seldom our own.


https://youtu.be/LuaIJGJNbzo


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Hotels are awesome. 

The only problem is alot of them don't have headboards for your gal to hold onto when you are giving her a good seeing to.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

That's were folks go to have sex when they can't have it in their own home.

Often that is the job site for the ladies of the night.

Dirty sexual affairs often happen there.

Granted I'm wired different then most, but I believe your man has this perception of hotel/motels.

Subconsiouly he might think it's a place were all this naughty sex takes place and it plays into his head.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

I know it does this to me.
You know ur having a good time when your room sevice bill is twice as much as the the room, and your not sure if it's 6 oclock in the morning or 6 oclock in the evening.

Spent 3 day like this....now that's hysterical bonding!


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I love hotel sex or any sex that happens outside of home. Not sure why, maybe the stress free environment, doing nothing but enjoying ourselves, good wine etc. We have lots of sex at home so hotels offer some place different, variety. 

Oh and on one of our hotel stays I got the best fridge magnet ever off the mini bar, it says EAT ME, piss myself every time I see it


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

mitchell said:


> I understand he is LD, but why are things even worse in a hotel??


Worried people will hear, out of your comfort zone, don't have normal things to clean up with, nasty bedding that a million other people did it on, etc.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

the guy said:


> I know it does this to me.
> You know ur having a good time when your room sevice bill is twice as much as the the room, and your not sure if it's 6 oclock in the morning or 6 oclock in the evening.
> 
> Spent 3 day like this....now that's hysterical bonding!


I want a weekend away like this!! 

I need a cold shower now.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

we were staying in a local dive motel in sheboygan.

The motel manager told us a lot of stories about stuff that would happen there.

one day during a sunny afternoon, he got a guest. he was very agitated and edgy and asked to motel clerk to 'hurry up' and check him in. he could see a lady in the car passengers seat waiting.

the clerk tried to hurry, but the guy kept on saying 'please hurry!'

once checked in, they disappeared into the room, and half an hour later, they were gone.

I guessing it was 'urgent'.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> New environment?
> 
> New bed?
> 
> ...


Maybe it's all the sex pheromones splattered about and in the air that gets the sex drive fired up in hotels.


----------



## where_are_we (May 24, 2013)

I am the same way. When on vacation I go nuts. Sometimes I would book a hotel room locally just to spice things up.


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

lucy999 said:


> What is it about hotel sex that makes us get all freaky?
> 
> My BF is LD and every time we go to a hotel


Get married, and this will cure itself.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

UMP said:


> Ah Yes, hotel sex!
> We do this every two months, till I die or can't.
> Few reasons I can think of:
> 
> ...


My husband and I went away for the night last weekend, for the first time away from our toddler son, and the sex was great. I could definitely see a difference in my husband that night vs what usually would happen.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

committed_guy said:


> Get married, and this will cure itself.


You mean my LD BF will no longer be LD if I marry him?

:scratchhead:


----------



## tonygunner007 (Apr 24, 2015)

Novelty


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

I once did an in depth study of this and found it to be closely related to the fact that hotels receive daily maid service. 

I once hired daily maid service at home as an experiment and marital relations started to get FAH-REAKY at home until we realized we could no longer afford the maid to clean up after us. 

This now reminds me in college that before we were married that my wife and I were really messy and we were lazy about cleaning and her roommate had to pick up our slack in the common area. This roommate actually referred to herself as our "love slave" when doing the dishes.

Perhaps this is why everyone in South America is so happy all the time. They all have maid's quarters built into their homes and every home has a live-in maid that is there 24/7.

Hmmmm, I need to do more research!


----------



## WonkyNinja (Feb 28, 2013)

badsanta said:


> I once did an in depth study of this and found it to be closely related to the fact that hotels receive daily maid service.
> 
> I once hired daily maid service at home as an experiment and marital relations started to get FAH-REAKY at home until we realized we could no longer afford the maid to clean up after us.
> 
> ...


That live in maid idea certainly worked for Arnold Schwarzenegger. 
He got lots of sex while she was around and his wife switched off totally after she threw her out.


----------



## brownmale (Apr 20, 2015)

Guess if you're not obsessed about DNA/germs, etc. it's always hot to have sex in a bed someone else 'did it' in.... It's the closest it comes to the fantasy of sharing sexual partners  (Something I like to fantasize about, but not necessarily do ).


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Jellybeans said:


> New environment?
> 
> New bed?
> 
> ...


Yes.



Jellybeans said:


> I think the idea of sex in a hotel can be sexy. But then I also sometimes think of how many other people fcked on that bed and all the DNA spattered about and I am a germaphobe and I start to feel gross. :rofl:


Eww. Thanks for that.


----------



## Oldmatelot (Mar 28, 2011)

Only on clean sheets. Remove the bed covers and we're all set.


----------



## couple (Nov 6, 2010)

This thread has made me appreciate that I have a partner who does not get grossed out that other people have had sex on the bed when we are in a hotel. Or that the bed might have bedbugs. Or that the comforter might not be sterilized.

I can't imagine...


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

I think the big thing is that you leave all your cares and concerns at home, so you are mentally more engaged to each other.... (kids, bills, work, etc are all gone....)


----------

